# peppermint candy feed



## Michael Brooks (May 2, 2013)

Has anybody ever tried feeding bees peppermint candy. I found a place that will sale pallets of scrap soft peppermint of various flavors for $25 per 1000 lbs.What do yall think?


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I purchase scrap candy from a local candy maker. I like put it out in the bee yard during the early spring and late fall when there is no longer a flow. It gives the bees something to do instead of robbing the weak hives.

I don't put the candy directly in the hive, but on a piece of plywood for all the bees to work.


----------



## Michael Brooks (May 2, 2013)

I was thinking about dissolving it in water and feeding it like sugar water. What do you think?


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Peppermint candy is what my grandfather used for winter feed. Not sure if this is a good practice or not. But it worked for him.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I saw a thread somewhere (some time ago) about someone who made syrup out of surplus pepperment candy and fed it after they extracted honey, then extracted that and sold it at a farmers market as a specialty hive product - not as honey. They said that people loved it.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

$50 a ton is not a bad price. I had a semi load of strawberry jam gave to me once and we mixed it into the syrup and feed it one year. Just had to dump the strawberry seeds out of the feeders.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

great ideas .... allll of them !


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I read somewhere (beesource?) that mint candy in old days used against mites (?) in beehive - just slide a piece inside the hive through the entrance. I am sure it was in connection to "natural" treatment against varroa. I was thinking to try it but never had a chance (candy) 
Based on what I read, I guess, you could use it instead "sugar candy" for feeding in winter time. I do not think making a syrup out of this would make sense. I am wondering, how you plan to store a ton of candy?


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey at that price I would buy 3 to 4 tons to give it a try. Sugar candy would be good in fall and winter, but for quick build up you would want to make it into syrup.:thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Brooks (May 2, 2013)

Bought three tons. Figured it was worth a try at that price. I have it stored in a dry van.


----------



## Makin' Honey (Sep 13, 2010)

Back in the day when Bob’s Candy was in Albany I bought tons of hard candy and fed my bees. I saw no ill effect. However a little red peppermint in you honey will change the color of your honey in a hurry. I went so far as to melt up about eight drums at a time into liquid and filter out the color and flavor into nice clear syrup. I quit when Bob’s changed their recipe to something like 30% sugar and 70% corn syrup. Not high fructose syrup but the corn syrup like Karo corn syrup. You might want to find out what their recipe is????


----------

